# same day bhcg blood test gwynedd/ Anglesey area



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi ,
I have searched and searched and cant find anywhere that will do same day bcsg results around here. I think Spire in Wrexham  do, but does anyone know if there is anywhere closer to me. 

Thank you soo much for any advice xx


----------

